# Why do chicken livers pop in oil and how to prevent it?



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

I ran a search here for chickens livers and none of the 19 pages looked like it would answer my question and googled also.

I assume that the livers, if wet, would pop in oil. Cleaned, and aired dried in the fridge would solve the outside moisture or most of it anyway. If I would pierced them with a fork, would that help. I love chicken livers and wife say no more until I can find a solution to oil all over the kitchen. She cleans up, so she is the boss /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Any help or method for 15 or 20 pounds of liver would be appreciated.


----------



## chris whitaker (Feb 25, 2014)

If there is water present in cooking fat or butter it will heat up  and try to expand, releasing steam. This is why the "pop" you mention happens. You are correct in your idea to clean, pat dry, and then air dry the livers overnight. Do not pierce them with a fork as that actually allows the internal juices to weep while cooking, hence moisture in the oil or butter that wants to expand and pops.

You can try soaking the livers overnight in milk to draw out the blood from the livers, then rinse them, pat them dry and air dry them overnight.

A light dusting in Wondra flour or simple all purpose flour will create a seal between the liver and the oil which  also prevents moisture issues from happening.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Gee, two chicken liver posts in one day.  What should I have for lunch tomorrow?

mjb.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

my reply would have been to drain and pat dry, dredge with flour indeed, too, as above.

I never have problems with splattering ….also, don't fry them for too long or on a too high fire.

a bit pink inside is much nicer.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Chris Whitaker and Soesje for your comments. I should do better now using your methods.

@Teamfat, I'm not sure what you're having , but chicken livers are good anytime.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

They will always sizzle and spatter as they contain a high amount of moisture(both  blood, water and chemicals that are used to process them) when heating or cooking just like when we get hot, we sweat and it comes out.. Try sprinkling with kosher salt and let sit in a pan with holes in it over night. this helps draw out all blood like kashering in a jewish butcher.


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Ed, I will try that also.


----------

